# OPS numbers for underwater forest off Alabama



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone have the GPS numbers for the underwater forest off Alabama coast
Would like to dive it


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The day that thing goes public, every boat in four counties will be there and there won't be a fish left.


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

What Joe said.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

We have them in the book. We got them from my uncle who worked at the Port of Pensacola, he got them from a guy on the ship that was doing the underwater survey years ago. We fished them a few times found the marks but never caught much. We got a binder of numbers from that guy and what was down there. Every time they marked something they sent divers down to confirm the wreck. He said there where stumps all over


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Believe it or not we have a couple underwater tree stumps in pensacola pass. Nothing like the Alabama forest but in about 40 ft. I found them about 20 years ago dont know if they are still exposed or not. There is also a pattle wheel large shipwreck in the pass in 52 ft of water. At present it is covered with 10 ft of sand. Thanks to the beach renouishment project that keeps tons of sand pouring into the pass and keeps the corp of engineers busy every couple years.


----------



## nelebell (Mar 15, 2012)

Hurricane camille in 1969 uncovered a thick layer of peat with stumps in it. This started in front of the dunes motel and went down past san souce. We stuck a lot of flounder until it got covered up a few years later. Also caught some tropicals in late summer for the aquarium.


----------

